# One Lap 2004



## mcr (Jan 22, 2004)

We've just finished running Car and Driver Magazine's One Lap of America and I'm pleased to announce that we finished 3rd in the Econo Car class in my 2003 SpecV.

Having spent too much time making repairs in previous One Laps, I decided to keep the modifications to a minimum: Headers, balance shaft amputation, NISMO suspension, Wilwood calipers with 'B' compound pads and Goodyear Eagle F1 215/45-17 tires was all that
was done. The car was rock solid. The only time I took a wrench to it during the entire 5600 miles was to check the torque on the lug nuts. I was also especially pleased with how well the NISMO suspension parts worked. The car was neutral to mild understeer changing to very mild trailing throttle oversteer. The car could be trail-braked with confidence with very controllable oversteer. I suppose the only complaint I have is that those Wilwood 'B' pads are REAL NOISY. Of course more power would have been nice...

In class, we lost to Dale Seeley and his awesome Neon (a regular Neon with an SRT4 drivetrain and electrics transplanted in so he'd qualify for the Econo class) and to Robert Dubler in a borrowed Pontiac Grand Am.

We got our butts kicked on the skid pad where the Sentra showed very mediocre numbers compared to the competition (0.862 G for us compared to Dubler's 0.890 or the 1.075 Gs of Rodney Sizemore's Z06 Corvette). But on the road courses, the Sentra overcame its weakness in raw cornering with excellent handling, brakes and low end torque.

Noting some of the problems mentioned by others on this site, we took care to NOT over-rev and to NOT shift like a high school drag racer. So for us, the car was as reliable as a freight train. I think we'll run it again next year!

You can go here for all the One Lap results 
www.onelapofamerica.com/History/2004/results/results.htm


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Awesome, that a great event, I'd like to run some day.

Too many cool things, too little time & money.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

thats awesome! thats real sketchy what Seely did... but if you can get away with it  A couple of my friends and i wanted to do it this year but we didn't have the time to prep his car (lincoln mark VIII). I do have a question, what type of track experience is necessary for the track driver? the one lap website wasn't very clear on the requirements..... or are they as vague as it is on the website?


----------



## mcr (Jan 22, 2004)

spdracerUT said:


> thats awesome! thats real sketchy what Seely did... but if you can get away with it  A couple of my friends and i wanted to do it this year but we didn't have the time to prep his car (lincoln mark VIII). I do have a question, what type of track experience is necessary for the track driver? the one lap website wasn't very clear on the requirements..... or are they as vague as it is on the website?


Dale's prep was EXACTLY in the spirit in the rules which is to say, there aren't any. While the SRT4 is classified as a Mid-Priced Sedan, the regular Neon is Econo. That said, you're allowed to do anything you want to your car within the bounds of "good taste". Want to stick an Allison V12 in a Karmen Ghia? Go ahead, more power to you! That's what One Lap is all about - "Run what you brung."

The organizers expect to see a minimum of two accredited driving schools under your belt to drive the track events. To make it easier for new people, they've hosted a two day driving school at BeaveRun the last couple of years which (if successfully completed) fulfills the two school requirement. Of course if you already hold a competition license (SCCA, FIA, NASCAR, NASA, etc) then you're in. If you're still unclear as to your qualifications, call them up - they're very accessible and are always willing to work with you.

A Lincoln Mark VIII is an excellent choice. It won't get you into the top ten but you will be comfortable. Brock Jr. and I drove one to 37th place in 1994. Predictable handling, great air conditioner, lousy headlights.

- Mike


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Good job! Sounds like one hell of a event. 
I like the hello kitty decal the most, hahahaha.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

mcr said:


> The organizers expect to see a minimum of two accredited driving schools under your belt to drive the track events. To make it easier for new people, they've hosted a two day driving school at BeaveRun the last couple of years which (if successfully completed) fulfills the two school requirement.
> A Lincoln Mark VIII is an excellent choice.
> 
> It won't get you into the top ten but you will be comfortable. Brock Jr. and I drove one to 37th place in 1994. Predictable handling, great air conditioner, lousy headlights.
> ...


Heck, even if we had the car, we wouldn't have the skill/experience necessary to place highly. Just out for the fun of it  Since their 2-day driving school counts, my assumption that the 3-day programs offered by Skip Barber or Panoz would be adaquate as I plan on doing one of those.

So far on the Mark, my friend has put on huge Brembo brakes on the front (had a hard time finding wheels to clear them) and redone the suspension getting rid of the airbag setup. I think the car is a 98-99 or so, so it has essentially the same motor as the nat. aspirated Cobra from around 2000. Just debating whether or not to put on a blower.....


----------

